
Scientists discover a Massive galaxy consists almost entirely of dark matter - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-08-scientists-dark-milky-massive-galaxy.html
======
okket
Two days ago there was a long debate about this galaxy, dark matter and its
implications

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12366111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12366111)
(139 comments)

~~~
shepardrtc
Its still on page 3. Number 90, at the moment.

~~~
noobermin
Of topic question, but I find that it is only when I am in a mode of extreme
procrastination that I find myself even looking past page 2. And it's very
rarely that I go past page 1. I wonder who else has time to review that many
titles.

~~~
okket
There is a search box at the bottom, try "galaxy dark matter"

~~~
noobermin
Oh, I wasn't insinuating you looked all the way to page 3, I was just making a
comment along the lines of "why do we have pages more than 2". I guess the
older pages serve as archives?

------
officialjunk
came across this paper that investigates how the EM propulsion drives might
generate thrust, and as a side effect, the theory explains certain phenomena
that we attribute to dark matter and dark energy. i only have undergrad
physics degree, but it sounds interesting. anyone with more experience have
any thoughts about this?
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1604.03449v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1604.03449v1.pdf)
>McCulloch (2007) has proposed a new model for inertia (MiHsC) that assumes
that the inertia of an object is due to the Unruh radiation it sees when it
accelerates, radiation which is also subject to a Hubble-scale Casimir effect.
In this model only Unruh wavelengths that fit exactly into twice the Hubble
diameter are allowed, so that a greater proportion of the waves are disallowed
for low accelerations (which see longer Unruh waves) leading to a gradual new
loss of inertia as accelerations become tiny. MiHsC modifies the standard
inertial mass (m) to a modified one (m_i) as follows: m_i = m
(1-(2c^2)/(|a|Θ)) = m (1 - λ/4Θ) (1) where c is the speed of light, Θ is twice
the Hubble distance, ’|a|’ is the mag- nitude of the relative acceleration of
the object relative to surrounding matter and λ is the peak wavelength of the
Unruh radiation it sees. Eq. 1 predicts that for terrestrial accelerations
(eg: 9.8m/s2) the second term in the bracket is tiny and standard inertia is
recovered, but in low acceleration environments, for example at the edges of
galaxies (when a is small and λ is large) the second term in the bracket
becomes larger and the inertial mass decreases in a new way so that MiHsC can
explain galaxy rotation without the need for dark matter (McCulloch, 2012) and
cosmic acceleration without the need for dark energy (McCulloch, 2007, 2010).

------
kakarot
Most galaxies consist of mostly dark matter...

~~~
the8472
Humans and gelatinous cubes are both mostly water.

~~~
MAGZine
No, OP is right. Regular, baryonic matter (protons, neutrons, electrons and
their respective sub particles) only make up about 4-5% of what is "the
Universe".

The more we learn about the universe and matter, the more we realize how
clueless we actually are.

~~~
lawpoop
Aren't they both right? With the replier being off-topic?

------
Azuolas
nice and amazing.. And it looks like something new shows every month. I like
galaxy news!

